# Lidl Watch



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Bought this watch from my local Lidl Store yesterday for Â£2.99, set it with my atomic clock and it hasn't dropped a second. It comes with a five year guarantee and looks and feels good, the strap alone is worth the Â£2.99!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Bill, can't go wrong for that money. Not with a five year guarantee, you can't.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

2,99, lower than the price of the battery...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Is it quartz :tongue2: ??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

can you imagine the look on their faces when you take it back in 4 1/2 years wanting your money back :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a complete bargin


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> Is it quartz :tongue2: ??


Err Yes :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

:lol: great price ,i cant beat that mate


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Â£2.99 for a new watch? 

Mel`ll be dancing round to his local Lidl store pretty pronto methinks









:lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mel`ll be dancing round to his local Lidl store pretty pronto methinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

williamsat said:


> Bought this watch from my local Lidl Store yesterday for Â£2.99


Â£2.99 :cry2:

that beats my Â£5 Lemon lemon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey 2.99! amazing what you can get for minimal money these days....


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

At 2.99 you can afford to do a bit of customising on it.

What about adding FUC in front of King Quartz............... :lol:

Seriously though, a great beater for the price.


----------

